
Want a Loan? Act Responsibly - terpua
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/oct2008/tc20081023_815373.htm?campaign_id=rss_tech
======
kqr2
The article cites ebay's reputation system, but ebay doesn't allow sellers to
give buyers negative feedback anymore.

